# business banking???



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hi guys

i am thinking about changing my banks,

i am with barclays at the min but they are charging me a fortune, they take the mick with clearing checks, (i put some in last saturday an they still aint cleared)
there branches are all part timers, open at 11, shut at 4, 3 hours off for dinner and shut wednesday saturday and sunday,

is there any better banks out there??

one that has easy access to branches to pay in, 
clears checks faster
don't charge you if you sneeze


thanks
Nic


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe HSBC has a good business reputation...

:thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

HSBC or Natwest

We are with Bank of Scotland and they are OK - no better no worse - we are looking at changing and the two above are our shortlist


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

the thing that annoys me most is the check slowness :wall:

the FSB have said to go with co-op bank as it is the cheapest by far but is it cheap for a reason?


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Calling them cheques might speed up the process


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Calling them cheques might speed up the process


:wall:

i'll try that next time


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Or a serious note all banks do the same stuff.

If you want cheques to clear faster they'll most likely charge you for it.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

the thing is i do get charged for putting cheques in but yet they take longer to clear than it does if i put a cheque in my personal account


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i know my boss is with RBS... not sure if you get royal bank of scotland down south tho :lol:


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> i know my boss is with RBS... not sure if you get royal bank of scotland down south tho :lol:


you do at the moment, however in 12-18 months they will be re branded to santander


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> i know my boss is with RBS... not sure if you get royal bank of scotland down south tho :lol:


Rumour has it we get haggis as well. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Ive just set up with lloyds, for the first 18months it's free, and theres no transaction fees. Not sure how long cheques take but I think it is 5 working days.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Rumour has it we get haggis as well. :tumbleweed:


yeah we do :thumb: i love the stuff


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Rumour has it we get haggis as well. :tumbleweed:


Don't worry we are trying to stop it...



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Our Gyms with HSBC and they seem fine. Im with TSB for personnel banking and more than happy no idea about business though.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Pride & Performance said:


> hi guys
> 
> i am thinking about changing my banks,
> 
> ...


I bank with Santander never had an issue yet :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Allience & Leicester have very good rates for businesses


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks for the help guys,

got some thinking to do but it does seem like there all much the same :wall:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> the thing that annoys me most is the check slowness :wall:
> 
> the FSB have said to go with co-op bank as it is the cheapest by far but is it cheap for a reason?


Im with the FSB and have my business account through the Co Op. It meets my needs although I will say I dont deal in cash so all deposits are electronic. I have no need to access a branch either.

The Banking GUI isnt the best and that's after an update!

You also get a 25 quid loyalty bonus paid into your account every year.

HTH

Beep, beep :driver:

EDIT, I've also had business accounts via HSBC and Nat West. Nat West were one of the worst banks I have ever used. The counter service was abyssmal. Even in busy branches they regularly only had one cashier working.

HSBC were quite good but expensive with charges and I dont mean overdrafts charges either!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> I bank with Santander never had an issue yet :thumb:


LO! So you werent banking with them when they ****ed up all business accounts and we couldnt get to our money?

That's why I left them and took the FSB Co Op business banking option.

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

i'm currently with barclays, got 12 months free banking. The branch is closer to me and the staff are very friendly but the charges do seem quite high. Think I'll be switching to HSBC.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

natwest or rbs for me rbs does worry me a bit as i have been advised my local branch is being turned into santander, HSBC i couldnt even begin to explain how bad they are would go as far to say i am instructing my solicitor to deal with them over several complaints.
to be honest imo over the last 25 years I have banked with most of the big banks apart from hsbc there all much of a muchness once you get a decent manager he or she gets pushed up the managment ladder they all seem ok whilst your playing the game once you step outside them they quickly revert to form and become a right pain in the ass


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Me and my other half have just opened a business account with natwest, the main reasons were because it's only a mile from the pub we are running so it's easy to get there to pay cash in and get change ect plus they are offering 2 years free banking for new customers, the set up was fairly straight forward and was up and running within a week of the application being accepted, we have only been trading for 3 weeks so cant really comment on much but so far so good.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

RBS has the best internet banking system and are good if you keep your account in credit and don't want anything from them. You can get 2 years free banking when you switch as well.

Santander give free banking for most small businesses. Their service is atrocious once they have you as a cutomer but if you just want somewhere to keep you money they are OK. The free banking is the big attraction.

HSBC are trying hard and generally do things quite well but "free" isn't in their vocabulary so be prepared to pay for anything they do for you. I think they have an introductory offer for business customers transferring.

Natwest is basically RBS so read as above.

Lloyds TSB now have the ex CEO of Santander in charge and one of his jobs will be to reduce the banks cost/income ratio so be prepared for cuts in service and an increase in charges.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I do like the RBS website...

JP Morgan on the other hand is a complete nightmare...I hate it!!!!


----------

